# Pics from today



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Mr Cream from Gary soon to be paired up with some doe's.









Siamese

































































Blacks

















Foxes


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I love those big eyes and ears.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely mice!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Gorgeous mice i like your foxes


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

I really love the Siamese! They all look so healthy and full of life!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you,
The Siamese are all trouble makers lol can leave a lidless box of foxes on the side and none will try to do a runner bar the odd one, one but with the Siamese the lid doesn't even need to be off for them to try. I Blaim the black buck for leading my once behaved girls astray :lol:


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous <3
Just love the siamese, aha xD


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

That cream is lovely. 
It only takes one mouse to change everything, doesn't it? :lol: I've rued introducing certain mice together before.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm hoping to also put a black to the cream to improve the blacks type as well as a Siamese or two. might toy with a black and Fox paring, I'd like to add a marked variety but don't have the space right now so might have an experiment box for a bit.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Lovely mice, but the cream is just lush


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Foxes! Siamese! How have I missed these pics?! Drop dead gorgeous! :love


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you.

Mr cream will be pared up next weekend when I have more time to sort threw the Siams to see who is staying. sadly don't have that prob with the foxes at the moment, running low on them at the moment.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

You have some very nice stock there. Lovely condition.

I have to say, I would like to own that cream .


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, yeah Mr cream is lovely, he's about 6 months now and a right softy. He also has a perfect hole in his ear (old bite) which I think adds to his character lol.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Love the Siamese!
It`s a variety i am considering getting, but the Siamese i have seen for sale have had pink eyes. Your siamese looks to have dark eyes?


----------

